# old family red nose



## shawn1234 (May 29, 2008)

would like to ask the members of this board who they think breeds the best quality old family dogs out there. also, has anyone heard of the bloodline VonHogslayer, i remember a kennel that used to advertise these dogs a while back (not sure if it's an actual bloodline or just a gimmick). thanks.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

if you like what you see then go for it. they i did some skimming around they seem legit i was slightly surprised they werent a kennel passing off american bullies as american pitbulls so thats a plus lol.

i did go to view the gallery and i just LOVE the way sarona's trouble looks!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

WE have several dogs with Saronas Trouble in the pedigree on the backside. I like it.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

joef88112 said:


> wanna to play age of conan gold aoc gold lotro gold age of conan gold age of conan gold??


What in the world is this??????


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

I like the OFRN/Clouse stuff a lot. I would go for it.


----------



## fancier (Jan 8, 2008)

*One who produced recgonized champions*

The best has to be the one who has been breeding them the longest and produced the most top quality dogs, Ironline Kennels....:clap:


----------



## shawn1234 (May 29, 2008)

Fancier, do you own some Ironline bred dogs? If so, can you post some pics. Thanks.


----------



## fancier (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes I do.
I don't post pictures of my dogs on the Internet.
I.K. has many pictures on the site and on the billboard.


----------

